# Newbie



## Tweed56 (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi All,

New to the site, the last TT I had was a denim blue 225 my 1about 15 years ago. I’m picking up my 2012 sepang blue TT-RS with 26k on Friday and can’t wait to get back into the fold 👍


----------



## Deformator (May 2, 2021)

Where is photo?


----------



## Tweed56 (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## MCIP (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice one Love the colour Enjoy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Welcome,,,
thats a very nice blue,,,


----------

